# Lathe chucks



## DWK5150 (Oct 3, 2005)

What lathe chcuks do most of you around here use??  Im looking into buying one and was leaning towards the a oneway chuck.  Anyone have any other suggestions and opinions on chucks.  Help will be greatly appreciated.  Im wanting to drill some blankjs on my lathe cause I dont think Ill be able to get them on my press.  Just want everyones thoughts is all.  Thanks


----------



## vick (Oct 3, 2005)

Personally I use a Oneway Talon Chuck, and use Spigot jaws for drilling.  You may want to make a poll to keap track of your result easier.


----------



## Travlr7 (Oct 3, 2005)

My vote goes for the Talon. If you look at the inside of the jaws, you will see several ridged. They help hold the piece.

Bruce


----------



## swm6500 (Oct 3, 2005)

I use the SuperNova on my Jet mini, I think it is great, just need some more jaws for it.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 3, 2005)

I have an Axminster which I like, but the new SuperNova2 I just got from Tangboy is a real nice chuck for the money.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 3, 2005)

Don, any good self-centering scroll chuck with pin or #1 jaws should work, like the high end ones mentioned above, or even one from Grizzly (I think they have one) or PSI (I have two of these and they work just fine).


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 4, 2005)

The advice given is sound. The lower priced chucks from PSI are essentially knock-offs of the expensive versions. Mine is a GMC3, PSI now offers a newer mini-chuck. They will do you well but occasionally one is shipped with serious quality control problems. If you buy one and get a lemon, PSI will cheerfully exchange and even pay for shipping both ways. You just need to know this up front and be careful in checking out your new chuck.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 4, 2005)

I used the new chuck from Grizzly this weekend at SWAT and ordered one Sunday afternoon. Heck of a deal at $89 and the pin jaws and dove tail jaws are only $17.95 each set. It is a VicMark knock off and the VicMark jaws will fit it. I saw the Grizzly and VicMark side by side and they are identical. It comes with the regular jaws of course.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Fangar (Oct 4, 2005)

Supernova with 4 sets of different jaws.  There is a guy out of Canada that sells them on Ebay with all the Jaws for a fraction of full retail.  Straight up to deal with too.  Shipping was like 13 bucks.

Fangar


----------



## Jim Boyd (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I used the new chuck from Grizzly this weekend at SWAT and ordered one Sunday afternoon. Heck of a deal at $89 and the pin jaws and dove tail jaws are only $17.95 each set. It is a VicMark knock off and the VicMark jaws will fit it. I saw the Grizzly and VicMark side by side and they are identical. It comes with the regular jaws of course.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


I have the Vic and 2 Grizzlies. The Vic still outdoes the Griz but for the difference in price the Griz is just fine[] BTW there is some cosmetic differences[]


----------



## woodbutcher (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a Super Nova and a Titan chuck. Like both of them. Both of these chucks will accept the Oneway jaws for whatever that info is worth. Kinda learned that by accident. Hope this helps.
                                          Jim


----------



## woodwish (Oct 13, 2005)

I have the 3.5" VicMark and am about to order the 5.5" model since I bought a bigger lathe earlier this year.  My biggest reason was the ease of tightening it after using some of the other brands at our turning club meetings.  Not sure I would say I am an expert by a long shot, I just saw what I liked so I bought one.  Pens are about the only thing I turn that I don't use the chuck for.  Probably 90% of what I do requires that chuck so the actual cost per item is low, therefore I won't worry too much about the initial investment when I order the bigger one.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />Supernova with 4 sets of different jaws.  There is a guy out of Canada that sells them on Ebay with all the Jaws for a fraction of full retail.  Straight up to deal with too.  Shipping was like 13 bucks.
> 
> Fangar



Same deal for me. Very happy with it too. Mine is supernova 2.


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 15, 2005)

Well I made a purchase today.  Went into woodcrat and they had the oneway talon there that is on sale so I bought one and a few different sets of jaws.  So gonna try it out tonight and see if I like it.  Looks pretty good like its built to last so we shall see.


----------

